# Cubase Tips And Tricks (Request)



## Daniel James (May 2, 2016)

Hey All,

I have been flirting with Cubase for a long time (was introduced to it properly working for an awesome composer a few years back) And now I have finally started writing in it. 

I am getting the hang of all the key commands but what I would love to hear from you guys is any tips/tricks/awesome key commands that you use everyday that you couldn't live without, and could be useful to me!

Cheers in advance!

-DJ


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 2, 2016)

It's very easy with key commands/macros to hide/unhide tracks that have nothing on them or are labeled a certain way. I would keep this to only midi tracks in the arrange window though. Trying to find some audio track that has a cpu-hungry plugin can be a drag (if only for 5 sec) if it's hidden or in a folder.

Folders are huge. Can't live wo.

Vst expression shrunk my temple from 1500+ tracks to ~350.

VE Pro with VST3 means many more midi tracks.

Tempo detection for figuring out the temp track's tempos.

Play some piano in with no click, switch the track from musical to time and the drag the bars/beats w warp mode.

Basic navigation like jumping from the beginning or end of the highlighted region, adding markers and going from one to the next forward or backward...I have shortcuts for the that. 

I've been using it for a decade but I feel as though I still only use it in a basic way. Time to revisit the key commands/macros and see what shortcuts I'm missing out on.


----------



## colony nofi (May 2, 2016)

There's something very powerful in setting your own set of key commands up to the way that works for you.
Its incredibly worth while scrolling thru the entire list of commands just so you know what is possible. Give yourself a good half an hour - and try a few out.

I'll preface this by saying I'm on nuendo - so I *might* suggest a few things that are nuendo only.

First thing I do when setting up a new nuendo installation is assign export mix to a key command. I'll also make a key command for "set cycle marker" - as I use cycle markers whenever exporting. 

I also create a macro (can you do that in cubase? Sorry - don't have that in front of me) so I select a video file, and with a single macro:
hit "p" (which for me sets Left and Right locators to selected region)
opens the export window ready to export - and it will export exactly to the ends of the video file. This allows you to then use the replace audio in video file command (which I also set my own key command for) knowing that the audio will match the vision perfectly. 

There are a bunch of similar things you can do with this.

Secondly - you've probably worked out function key 3 is your mixer. In nuendo, I have 4 different mixers available (again, unsure about cubase!) I always set them to 4 easy to remember key commands - and have each setup to show different types of things. Means I rarely have to change my mixer views / setup mid project - I just select a different mixer.

I've made macros to auto edit audio files to a region, giving them an extra frame either side and fading them in/out. This is more a post thing than a music thing - but still!  Shows what is possible.

The logical editor is your friend for midi stuff. It is extremely powerful in doing all the jobs that you assume you'd otherwise have to do by hand. (Selecting the "highest notes only", or every fourth note, or ....) Have the logical editor on a key command you know well.

I always set a bunch of (offline) processing to key commands. Reverse, pitch shift, time stretch, RX denoise etc. So - just for things that are not usually used as plugins or done realtime.

Get to know markers and their key commands. In nuendo, there's a whole key command set that you can load that prioritises markers over transport - and thats the way I like to use my keypad. Its very much a workflow thing that you'll work out though.

It takes a while to get used to the various modifier keys - but they kinda do what you expect. So - select a bunch of tracks, then use shift+alt and select the output to the track - and it will change all tracks that are currently selected. There are many such little things like this which I just do by rote - and can't remember off the top of my head.

Big "mousing time" saving is putting the channel strip editor onto a key command. I use "e" to match the button in the track view.

Does cubase have edit mode? I always have a key command set to this. (Edit mode just means that when you are editing in the timeline, the video matches where you are. So its easy to set fades, put events at exact picture points etc. It also always returns to the beginning of the currently selected clip when you finish playing. So I often turn it on / off!)

If you use 3 point editing techniques, you can set a bunch of key commands for that. (Again - sorry - cubase may not have the multi-selection of ranges that nuendo does?)

I leave the tool selection key commands as they are. 1 for object selection (press again for different modes), 2 for range selection, 3 for scissors (I'm constantly using this), 4 for glue, etc.

I find one of the most powerful things is setting up track presets. Takes a little effort at the start, but can save buckets of time in the long run. 
I've also switched to running LOADS of instances of contact as instrument tracks, rather than rack instruments. It just suits my way of working to have the audio controls (for mixing) on the same track as the midi. Rack instruments are an older thing in cubase - cool (especially when you have 32 different instruments / articulations in one kontakt instrument, but I just prefer individual instrument tracks for my way of working. You can preload them into templates and just have them hidden / turned off - and just turn them on to load when needed. Some people have HUGE templates this way.

I have a bunch of commands for track versions. Simple things like "new track version" and "next version" and "previous version" are time savers for me.

Auto punch in/punch out are cool as key commands if you like that way of working

Metronome on / off (mine's set to "c" - I'm not sure if that is custom or just default). I use command+c to turn pre count on/off as well.

I use workspaces a fair bit (I'm currently using a single 4k monitor) and love setting up 4 or 5 views, and just flicking between them for different uses.

I'm old school in the way I use soon (just manually zooming in / out). I've seen some guys work SO quickly though with other zoom commands. Particularly "zoom 4" or "zoom 8 tracks", zoom mem, zoom zap and the like. I just haven't retrained my poor brain to use them yet.

The "visibility" commands are useful for me in navigating big sessions quickly. I put the following all on key commands :
Show all channels/tracks
Show only used channels/tracks (I think its called tracks with data...)
Show various visibility configs (I set up some so there's just audio/group tracks, another thats just midi and instrument tracks etc- depending if I'm editing midi or doing stem mixes etc)

Hope this isn't all to random. Learning new software can always be a bit of a steep curve - feel free to pm if you have any specific q's - or here in thread if you think they might help someone else.


----------



## dgburns (May 2, 2016)

check out rgames excellent video on using lemur to show/hide track folders using macros.Especially the use of macros to trigger macros as the feature can be buggy if not done his way.

check out midi mockup's excellent offering of many project logical editor presets which may be a godsend depending on how you work.

If using large templates,the "view tracks with data","and view tracks with data at locator" are a must.Do not use nrpn's in the generic editor,the feature is broken as far as I can tell.

I've found the split arrange window allowing a top and bottom set of tracks usedul,as I put the tempo,markers ruler track and guide tracks in the upper section,so I can close/open it as needed.
On that point I've been playing with what I can "control tracks".These are basically reduction midi tracks that I place in the upper section so I can scroll the bottom section as needed and those basic tracks,such as the strings,brass woods and perc sections,reduced so I can view the lines as I flush out the music adding the finer bits on the various real sections or final destination tracks below.
I would consider these control tracks reduction lines,but in a dense musical section,they keep me aware of the overall guides as I add the details.A useful way to never have to scroll too far to "see" my reductions as I write,and where the music needs to be worked on.

Love the new direct routing ,I use it to switch tracks so I can print stuff easily.

I keep an empty song open and switch to it if I take a break to give the cpu a break.Unlike LPX,cubase audio engine runs the pc hotter,which if you run a bunch of slaves,are processing all of them wastefully imho.

best way to learn is just to go ahead and do it.Anything else is just academic.

good luck mate


----------



## SomeKindaThing (May 2, 2016)

The ability to create logical presets and macros to do just about anything you can dream up to streamline your workflow is what, imho, makes Cubase so powerful.

Some of my favorites that I use all the time are (These will work on whatever is selected, be it a section of a region, a whole region, or multiple regions):

+/- velocity by 10
set velocity to: 0/10/20...through 127
expand/compress expression (I think I have it set to 10%)
expand/compress mod
select 1st 16th note (or 2nd, 3rd, etc.... can be done by bar or by beat)
show used controllers
show mod/exp only
delete mod
delete expression
delete notes
delete mic info
delete all CC data
shift note up/down by half step (also possible to add instead)
shift note up/down by octave (also possible to add instead)
Various key commands to transform mics to different positions (all mics up, mid mic at 100, 90, 80, etc.)

As mentioned, the visibility options are also really powerful. Show used tracks/show all is what I use the most, but you can also set up to show just your strings, brass, perc, etc.

As an example of how easy the macros are to set up - I recently upgraded to a 40" 4K display but continue to use a second monitor, 24", for my key editor. I found that, after upgrading, the key editor would open by default to be much too zoomed in. I was annoyed, but it was a bug I could live with. Then I had the idea to create a macro. So now, instead of the return key opening the key editor, the return key automatically opens the key editor and zooms out three times, instantly and invisible to me.

Happy Cubase-ing!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 2, 2016)

I love using TouchOSC on my iPad to control Cubase, it changed my life once I took the time to create my own iPad interface and then synced it with the command in Cubase. Creating an XY pad for Expression and Mod brought a whole new life to my sample libraries having only just used the modwheel.


----------



## colony nofi (May 2, 2016)

A video worth watching about making some macros / project logical editor presets that can be quite usual (inspired by the Junkie XL touchscreen use) - but can be done with key commands too....

Text version is linked in the youtube video.

(This is from another thread here on VIcontrol. Thanks to Andrew Goodwin!)


----------



## RiffWraith (May 2, 2016)

There are several KCs/Macros I can not live without. A few:

Legato (KC)
Cut L / Cut R (selects and deletes the portion of the event to the left [or right] of the cursor, while leaving the rest of the event in tact)
Mute After Export (after exporting a single track, this selects the event on the original track, mute it, and takes the track out of solo)
Select Every Other Note (MIDI only)

Cheers.


----------



## Maestro1972 (May 2, 2016)

I too use Touch OSC and agree it is pretty awesome. I would love to see how others are designing their layouts and what commands they are using...I would go first but I am redesigning my layout.


----------



## cadenzajon (May 2, 2016)

I'm a recent Cubase convert from Reaper, but am struggling in one aspect of MIDI piano roll editing that was a cinch with Reaper. I'd like to scale proportionally a series of notes (and their positions/durations) as a group. For example, if I had a legato string line that consumed 1 bar, I could scale it proportionally to take up 2 bars instead. All the relationships between notes (legato overhangs, etc) translated perfectly when doing this.

Holding down <alt> while stretching a note in Reaper affected the whole group in this way. Is there a comparable control in Cubase? It came in so handy when making subtle adjustments to the tempos of individual passages.


----------



## chrysshawk (May 3, 2016)

Hi Daniel. I did the same thing as you (Ableton->Cubase) about a 18 months ago.


First I set up most of the standard commands to behave similarly as to Ableton and either learned or over-wrote the standard Cubase commands with what I was used to in Live (CTRL+J, CTRL+E etc).


Cubase is so much better when it comes to midi and CC, so you want to learn all the tricks there too. Like others have mentioned, the commands/macros covered in the JunkieXL are pretty useful to find out what you want to learn. I do use a touch screen for Cubase, so far I have not felt the need for it in Live.


By far my #1 favorite function on the Lemur iPad: EDIT INSTRUMENT (opens the – usually kontakt – instrument on the given track). I do wish Ableton had the same.

Activate/Deactivate track is also pretty great.


And check out VariAudio. To my ears this was surprisingly good. In fact, I am these days considering doing tuning in Ableton projects through the Cubase VariAudio engine.


Overall I use both Cubase and Live. Large templates most certainly in Cubase, and most other things in Live. Mentally it’s pretty great to change the scenery between DAWs too. I do however tend to feel more inspired in Live than in Cubase.


/CH


----------



## MyBootsOnFire (May 3, 2016)

I still don't use templates that often so one that works well for me is a macro i setup. I set it as CTRL+Shift+F and it just groups all selected tracks into a single folder. 

Another handy thing is setting key commands for some of the standard presets in the logical editor(half tempo, randomize velocities, etc.).


----------



## trumpoz (May 3, 2016)

Wow lots of great info here - I'm going to have some fun going through all the tips that you all posted. Thanks for helping Daniel out - I've learned a lot.


----------



## jonathanwright (May 3, 2016)

If you tend to use the same instruments or the same track setup in a lot of projects, then the Enable/Disable track feature is very useful.

You can create an instrument track, set up it's routing, colouring, inserts etc then disable it, which removes it completely from using system resources. Save it in a template and it's easy to enable the tracks you want with a key command. Saves me heaps of time.

The only caveat is that it doesn't recall expression maps, but if you don't use them, then it's very useful.


----------



## SomeKindaThing (May 3, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> I'm a recent Cubase convert from Reaper, but am struggling in one aspect of MIDI piano roll editing that was a cinch with Reaper. I'd like to scale proportionally a series of notes (and their positions/durations) as a group. For example, if I had a legato string line that consumed 1 bar, I could scale it proportionally to take up 2 bars instead. All the relationships between notes (legato overhangs, etc) translated perfectly when doing this.
> 
> Holding down <alt> while stretching a note in Reaper affected the whole group in this way. Is there a comparable control in Cubase? It came in so handy when making subtle adjustments to the tempos of individual passages.



@cadenzajon, this is easiest done in the project window. One of the cursor options does time-stretch; it looks like a normal cursor with a clock next to it. For me, tapping 1 twice gets me there, but it depends on your key commands. then, drag the right corner of the region and it will stretch it as much as you want. If you want to do a specific set of notes, just trim the region around those notes first.


----------



## vicontrolu (May 3, 2016)

Build your logical & project logical editor prestes and assign to keycommands


----------



## jononotbono (May 3, 2016)

Not sure if this helps but when right clicking you get your tools which by default are in a long line. If you hold Right mouse button for about 5 - 10 seconds it allows you to resize the tools box and I change it to 2 rows so the Mute tool is immediately under the Arrow tool. Just this alone speeds up my Cubase flow!


----------



## dog1978 (May 3, 2016)

Some of the factory key commands:

P -> set cycle to selected parts
1 (at the num pad) -> set songposition to left cycle point
2 (at the num pad) -> set songposition to right cycle point
J -> turn on / off the grid
g / h -> zoom in / out horizontal
shift & g / h -> zoom in vertikal


----------



## jamwerks (May 3, 2016)

Great thread, keep'em coming!


----------



## Kejero (May 4, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> If you tend to use the same instruments or the same track setup in a lot of projects, then the Enable/Disable track feature is very useful.
> 
> You can create an instrument track, set up it's routing, colouring, inserts etc then disable it, which removes it completely from using system resources. Save it in a template and it's easy to enable the tracks you want with a key command. Saves me heaps of time.
> 
> The only caveat is that it doesn't recall expression maps, but if you don't use them, then it's very useful.



The 'enable/disable track' feature is the reason I only use instrument tracks (one track per patch, I've abandoned keyswitching). I never use midi tracks anymore. This has allowed me to use a single template (of almost 3000 tracks) for about a year now on a single pc, no slaves, with no problems. I'm pretty happy with that solution.


----------



## mat1 (May 4, 2016)

Daniel how are you getting on with the Cubase piano roll? I use Ableton and Studio One. Tried Cubase but couldn't get on with it.


----------



## vicontrolu (May 4, 2016)

Kejero said:


> The 'enable/disable track' feature is the reason I only use instrument tracks (one track per patch, I've abandoned keyswitching). I never use midi tracks anymore. This has allowed me to use a single template (of almost 3000 tracks) for about a year now on a single pc, no slaves, with no problems. I'm pretty happy with that solution.



How big is a session with 3000 instrument tracks?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 4, 2016)

You're welcome colony nofi! I love learning new ones

Daniel or anyone,

*In Piano Roll View:*
-Hold alt/option to turn the mouse pointer into the pencil tool to draw Midi CCs and simply let go to revert it back to the pointer
-Once you have selected some midi events blocks, (on MAC) hold command + shift + click on any of the selected events, then drag the mouse up or down to raise and lower the velocities

*In Main Track View:*
-Hold alt/option to turn the mouse pointer into the scissors tool
-Create a macro to bypass all reverb sends (very helpful with A/B ing things), under key commands create a new macro and add the commands:
"Devices -Mixer, Mixer - Bypass Sends:, Devices -Mixer"
-Command + F, will bring up the Folder and track names, which you can type in the search box or double click a name to go directly the track

*In Key Commands: *
-Assign a key to "Windows: Close all plugins" to close all open plugins and it also closes all open VST windows
-Assign a key to "Edit VST Instrument" once a track is selected this will toggle the view of the instrument (bring it up or close it)

*Other:*
-Logical editor = Magic, someone already mentioned octave copy up or down and shift selected midi up or down and octave. Those and copy and paste midi CC are the most used.

-The fastest way I can find to add a new instance of kontakt that is routed to a group with sends etc is to Duplicate an existing track and then change what's loaded in kontakt. track presets won't save you're routing or send info.


----------



## Whatisvalis (May 4, 2016)

The importance of the logical editor and macros (a great one is to open MIDI editor then have a cmd to zoom to project and show used controllers)

I'll add workspaces
Different Mixer views (I work with a full mixer, VST only, and a Group only mixer)


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 4, 2016)

also in the main track view
to quickly copy midi to another track, click on an event hold alt/option then click and drag it to another track ( it will copy it)

also you can assign a key command to duplicate events the right, very speedy for quick demo ideas


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 4, 2016)

*Main Track View:*
ohh and once you move an event, before you release the mouse click, hit command and it will snap the event to it's original position if you accidentally moved it a bit while dragging to another track. this works with that alt/option copy trick as well as just moving any event around


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (May 4, 2016)

okay I swear last one (for tonight). once you have copied a midi event in piano roll (as in command + C) and switched to a different midi track in piano roll, you can press alt/option+v to paste the event(s) at the same timeline point they were at


----------



## ryanstrong (May 4, 2016)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> -Once you have selected some midi events blocks, (on MAC) hold command + shift + click on any of the selected events, then drag the mouse up or down to raise and lower the velocities


I just realized this......  this will shave off a lot of time and stress!


----------



## Kejero (May 5, 2016)

vicontrolu said:


> How big is a session with 3000 instrument tracks?


What exactly do you mean? If you're asking about file size, a project file at the moment is around 800MB, so it does take a few seconds to save or make an auto-backup. I've got Cubase currently configured to make a backup every 15 minutes, and I keep up to 24 backups (which I remove after a project is finished). That's a few annoying seconds every 15 minutes, but I'm happy to make that trade-off (mostly because I've got a few plugins that make Cubase crash occasionally unfortunately).


----------



## IFM (May 5, 2016)

If you like to use an iPad too get yourself iC Pro. I have a iPad Mini set up with timeline and key-commands/macros sitting right on my controller. You can switch views of course but having some particular functions I created right there on a screen is a blessing.

If you also want you can get a Cubase Keyboard from LogicKeyboards. I did and it's also been a big help when you forget what's shortcut is where.

Chris


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2016)

Press the 'TAB' button to name the next track. Makes naming a long list of tracks much faster.


----------



## Kejero (May 6, 2016)

Also, press shift+enter (or ctrl+enter) after retyping a track name, to automatically rename the events in that track as well.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 9, 2016)

As many have said use your own key commands/macros to speed up the most commonly used actions. Do it slowly and re orientate yourself to where they are, it's 
like muscle memory. On really useful tip is for automation to show its lane automatically when that automation is being written ( ala Live ) it's a little tick box in the automation page.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 9, 2016)




----------



## lucor (May 11, 2016)

Kejero said:


> What exactly do you mean? If you're asking about file size, a project file at the moment is around 800MB, so it does take a few seconds to save or make an auto-backup. I've got Cubase currently configured to make a backup every 15 minutes, and I keep up to 24 backups (which I remove after a project is finished). That's a few annoying seconds every 15 minutes, but I'm happy to make that trade-off (mostly because I've got a few plugins that make Cubase crash occasionally unfortunately).



That's weird, my 1886 track template (same concept, single articulations and everything disabled) is at 1.1GB's as opposed to your 3000 track template with 0.8 gigs. 
Is there a trick to reduce the size?


----------



## Kejero (May 11, 2016)

Hmm, do you have a lot of fx plugins on these tracks? I've got a limited amount of those. Can't really think of anything "out of the ordinary"...
I'm on Windows (8.1).


----------



## Stevie (Jan 22, 2017)

Alternatively to a dummy MIDI track you can use a cycle marker to export a range.


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 23, 2017)

Kejero said:


> The 'enable/disable track' feature is the reason I only use instrument tracks (one track per patch, I've abandoned keyswitching). I never use midi tracks anymore. This has allowed me to use a single template (of almost 3000 tracks) for about a year now on a single pc, no slaves, with no problems. I'm pretty happy with that solution.



I still use rack instruments (multitimbrally) and haven't quite got my head around the whole instrument track thing.
So do you have one instance of your sample player (Kontakt, PLAY or whatever) per track? So 3000 instances open?

Apologies if this is off topic.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 23, 2017)

jamieboo said:


> I still use rack instruments (multitimbrally) and haven't quite got my head around the whole instrument track thing.
> So do you have one instance of your sample player (Kontakt, PLAY or whatever) per track? So 3000 instances open?
> 
> Apologies if this is off topic.



There are different workflows. My way is to use one instrument track per instrument (nki), (instance of East West). I folderize then disable and make them invisible. The impact on RAM this way is minimal. A drawback of using folders is that you have to have the folder open to see the track - clutter. I am developing a different way of working which has a dormant master project, then import tracks from that. I think I prefer this way.


----------



## Fab (Jan 23, 2017)

Lots of handy stuff, gonna take a while to go through em!

Ok, my thing is using naming parameters in the logical editor to control things..
-------

Ex. add a little * next to the name of all the tracks that I want changed.

Then use the * as a filter for the logical editor to use. Pretty simple but flexible, which I like.

...But so far, I use it mainly for changing the track colours.
EDIT
I just realized how old this thread is


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes one drawback to using a lot of folder tracks when doing the big disabled track template is that when invoking the command show tracks with data to hide everything, you still see all the containing folder tracks.

What I do is just have folders for the main groups i.e., STRINGS, BRASS etc, and use white empty midi tracks with capitalized titles to organize like Spitfire, Cinesamples etc. for organization. Then when "show tracks with data, everything disappears except the main folders and tracks you're working on.

Since working with disabled templates I can't see working any other way. Everything is pre-routed, presorted as regards i.e., EPIC PERCUSSION with each companies instruments grouped together by function/family, pre-colored and it's really transparent. Activate track and go and hide the rest.


----------



## Kejero (Jan 23, 2017)

jamieboo said:


> I still use rack instruments (multitimbrally) and haven't quite got my head around the whole instrument track thing.
> So do you have one instance of your sample player (Kontakt, PLAY or whatever) per track? So 3000 instances open?
> 
> Apologies if this is off topic.


Yeah, it's pretty much like ZeroZero said. My master template at the moment has 4000+ instrument tracks. Each track contains one single instance of Kontakt/PLAY/other, which contain only one patch each. All these tracks are disabled by default, so the instances are not "open". It takes a little less than 6GB RAM to load the template in its initial state (out of 64GB on my system). On disk, the template file is about 1.5GB.


----------



## Kejero (Jan 23, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> I am developing a different way of working which has a dormant master project, then import tracks from that.


 Sounds interesting... How exactly does this work?


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 23, 2017)

Kejero said:


> Sounds interesting... How exactly does this work?


It's a simple concept. You create a master template with all the bells and whistles, all the sounds, fx, routings, but never use it - as such. 
When you start a new virgin project and want a specific track, you then also briefly load the master template, audition what you want to, then use "import track from other project" from the file menu, to import what you need into the virgin blank project. 

Where this can fail is when the routing for a track is set up for a particular group track, which group is not present in the target virgin project. 
This is no big deal. When the correct routing for an imported track is not present, the track set's defaults to your main out. Simply change that.

It would also be possible to take a copy of your master template ( in which I have all my tracks custom routed), then strip out all the tracks (but _not the groups_) from this copy. Then, when you start a new tabula rasa project you begin with this stripped out version of the template and simply add tracks as you require, from the full master template This way there is no clutter no wasted RAM. 
My main issue is with folders. When you folderize and possibly sub folderize a track it seems you cannot just see the track, without the folder(s). 
If you, like I, use sub-folders this creates too much clutter in the project window. 

Z


----------



## Kejero (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I use loads of subfolders, but I'm actually not too bothered by those. All my folder tracks are colored red, and they're the only track type that the color red is used for, so I tend to mentally filter them subconsciously.

Stripping out all the tracks seems to defeat my purpose for a (master) template: I want to instantly find and add an instrument, at any time. Even during mixing I sometimes realize I need to add or replace an instrument. That "import from other project" thing sounds like something I may want to experiment with though


----------



## Vik (Jan 23, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> You create a master template with all the bells and whistles, all the sounds, fx, routings, but never use it - as such.
> When you start a new virgin project and want a specific track, you then also briefly load the master template, audition what you want to, then use "import track from other project" from the file menu, to import what you need into the virgin blank project.


What about having a template with all the Kontakt instances you need, but where all of them are disabled? Then one could only disable those one needs.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 23, 2017)

Vik said:


> What about having a template with all the Kontakt instances you need, but where all of them are disabled? Then one could only disable those one needs.



Depends on how many tracks, then what about other VSTs, Halion EW, synths etc. If you folderise then this creates clutter, if you dont this creates endless lists of tracks. Possible though.


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 23, 2017)

I generally avoid using subfolders in Cubase since this really random bug detailed here...

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=89592

Basically... I work pretty much exclusively in the Score Editor.
If there are folders nested to a certain level, then unless those folders are expanded in the project view all notes in the Score Editor would be double headed!
Such an odd and random bug!
Maybe this has been sorted out in Cubase 9, but ever since then I've been a bit afraid of folders!


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 23, 2017)

jamieboo said:


> I generally avoid using subfolders in Cubase since this really random bug detailed here...
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=89592
> 
> ...



Strange indeed! Does not happen here.


----------

